# Turtle food - quantaties



## rolling-thunder (May 30, 2009)

I Feed my turtle every night half (1/2) a turtle fish dinner and a whole blood worm cube.

Is this too much, he is around 3 month old, he is a Murray River turtle and there is also just over 12 feeder fish - some large and few small.

Should i feed him less or is that okay?

Thanks


----------



## imalizard (May 30, 2009)

Stop feeding the turtle dinner now. They are not good for your turtle. Plant your tank with plenty of plants. He will graze of the plants. Kill some feeder fish and chop up into bite size pieces. Limit the blood worms to treats and feed shrimp, yabbies, earthworms, moths, flies etc...

You can continue the once a night and once hes a bit older do every 2 days. Make sure he is going outside to get some sun!

Daniel

P.S best advice is here http://www.australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au/index.php


----------



## turtle_alex (May 30, 2009)

yep what imalizard wrote is true turtle dinners are high in fat and your turtle's lifespan will be shortened, rule of thumb is about the size of there head as an indication on how much and when they are hatchlings feed them more but about a year slow it down to about every 2-3 days. blood worms are ok but vary the diet as much as possible aquatic plants,peas and feeder fish and yabbies and u'll have a happy turtle.
good luck


----------



## obsessive (May 30, 2009)

Turtle dinner isn't high in fat, they are high in protein. A high protein diet will make your turtle's growth rate too fast causing shell deformities. It also contains a large portion of red meat which turtles have a hard time digesting. I only use foods high in protein to get a turtles weight up. blood worm is very very low in nutrician. You can use this as a treat, but only rarely. Think of it as a bit like lettuce..mainly water.

If you have the time or effort, blend a mix of fish, veggies, supplements and a small part lean beef heart into a paste and freeze into cubes. once frozen cut into the size of your turtles head and feed that once a day. Alternatively you can always use pellets. Freshwater plants like valasnaria and elodia are a good choice for food between feeds.


----------



## Sophiesue (Nov 26, 2009)

*ook the chances are your turtle already has a vitamin deficiency with what you are giving it which can be fatal. Don't go on how much you turtle will eat only give it the size of its head and keep away from the fish dinner bloodworms are lacking a lot of nutrition. Personally i give my turtle a lot of different things which isn't bad. Basically hunt around on the net for food advice before its too late.*


----------



## garycahill (Nov 26, 2009)

rolling-thunder said:


> I Feed my turtle every night half (1/2) a turtle fish dinner and a whole blood worm cube.
> 
> Is this too much, he is around 3 month old, he is a Murray River turtle and there is also just over 12 feeder fish - some large and few small.
> 
> ...


 
Don't feed either.
Fish, insects, crustaceans & plant matter if it is a shortneck.
All the info you need is here, it's free & you are allowed to download it;
CARESHEETS - Australian Freshwater Turtles

The longer you leave it before you change the food, the worse it is for the turtle


----------

